# Feasibility of purchasing food in #10 can size



## Bandurasbox (Aug 21, 2011)

I've read in numerous places that it is ideal to purchase canned goods in #10 size cans. This is a large amount of beans to eat in one day for one family. I wonder what happens to the remainder when there is no means of refrigeration?? 

Any ideas why this size can is recommended and the proposal for the leftovers to keep them from perishing?


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

I believe people are referring to freeze dried or dehydrated #10 cans which have a reasonable shelf life after opened. Prepared food is another matter as you stated; can't keep it long after opened.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Cybergranny is right. 

Are you talking about #10 cans that are geared for food service? Like the stuff you can get at GFS (if you have one)? Those are not the #10 cans people talk about for food storage. Well, to be more specific, those are the same size cans, but not the same kind of food.

For food storage, you can get a variety of foods (grains, powdered milk, dehydrated fruits/veggies/meats, freeze-dried fruits/veggies/meats, etc.) in #10 cans. For example, Emergency Essentials sells dried apple slices in #10 cans with an oxygen absorber inside. Kept sealed, that can will have a long shelf life (their website says dehydrated foods can last a couple decades, depending on the food and storage methods - I was hoping to find more specific info). Let's conservatively say that those dehydrated apple slices will have a shelf-life of 5-7 years stored in that can in a rust-free zone. 

Now, when someone wants to have apple slices, they open up the can and take what they need, and put the plastic lid back on. At this point, the remaining apple slices will no longer have a long shelf-life, but they don't need to all be eaten right away. I believe I've seen charts where most dehydrated foods have a shelf-life of one year after the can has been opened. That's still plenty of time to work with. And that might be able to be extended by breaking down the #10 can (once opened) into smaller containers like mason jars and vacuum sealing the lids. However, I would leave the #10 can sealed (not breaking it down into smaller sizes) until I needed to get something out, as that is a much better storage environment.

Does this make sense? Let me know if it doesn't, and I'll try to do a better job explaining.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Perfect explanation!

My LTS (Long Term Storage) FD (Freeze Dried) supplies are all in #10 cans. Yes, that is a lot of food for a single person to eat but it should remain edible for at least as long as it takes to eat the contents. It is not like I plan on having a dozen cans open at any one time, more like 2 or 3. Eat contents until gone then open another one. If I open a can of pancakes, I’m having pancakes at least once a day until it is empty. I did not buy and store these for everyday eating; they are expensive and will only be opened when truly needed. If it comes down to it, who would really care what they are eating, the fact that they have something to eat is going to be the important thing! In 15 years, if they are still not used, I’ll be opening them and consuming. Things like my cans of beans and rice, once opened I know they will be edible for months as long as they do not get wet or too humid.


They do have smaller cans of items but they are more expensive. Bulk is cheaper and #10’s are pretty much the industry standard for packaging quantity.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I actually find #10 cans of freeze-dried goods quite economical to purchase and use as part of my daily eating habits. My supplier of #10 cans of freeze-dried goods (a member here) can normally get me what I need / want in quantities that are decent - I then store and open as required.

Their freeze-dried fruits (apple, pineapple, blueberries, etc) are to-die-for - I take some with me to work in a zip-lock baggie. I also have some in zip-lock baggies in my BOB that gets rotated after every training hike that I do with my BOB (I eat what I bring - its great fun!).

If you don't know how to cook / process the freeze-dried goods before SHTF - what makes you think that you will know how to prepare good meals with the freeze-dried goods after SHTF?


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I have purchased #10 cans of prepared foods and simply can the leftovers.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

NaeKid said:


> If you don't know how to cook / process the freeze-dried goods before SHTF - what makes you think that you will know how to prepare good meals with the freeze-dried goods after SHTF?


That I do not/will not know, you are correct. I'm willing to take my chance that I can prepare them enough for my palate. Heck, I'm a bachelor and have eaten some interesting meals that I have prepared! Just because a few things you really like are good separately does not mean they will be delicious when all mixed together!


----------



## Bandurasbox (Aug 21, 2011)

*Thank you!*

WOW! A lot of great information here. And now, this all makes sense to me. Thank you all, especially you Goshengirl. You've been a tremendous help.
:flower:


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

We regularly use #10 cans of prepared foods in my house and rarely have leftovers. 
#10 cans of prepared foods would also be completely used up if you have more people staying with you.


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

Woody said:


> That I do not/will not know, you are correct. I'm willing to take my chance that I can prepare them enough for my palate. Heck, I'm a bachelor and have eaten some interesting meals that I have prepared! Just because a few things you really like are good separately does not mean they will be delicious when all mixed together!


There are hiking portions of Mountain House, Wise, and a whole bunch of other freeze dried /dehydrated food manufacturers. Before buying cases of beef stroganoff, chili mac, or mac and cheese, you might want to try a 2 person pouch to see if you like it. The sealed pouches have a shorter shelf life, but the food is identical to what's in the #10 cans.

The flavor and consistancy of the products differ a little bit between the manufacturers, but nutrition is generally comparable. As far as "cooking" the freeze dried / dehydrated foods, you add hot water per the directions on the bag or can. If you don't have hot water, you can use cold water and wait a little longer to eat it. It's not rocket science...even I can do it.

It's a good addition to your pantry that you don't need to worry about for the next 15 to 25 years.


----------

